# Wavemaker/Powerhead



## Shayboi (Apr 1, 2013)

So, I am new to the bobby and recently got a 29 Gallon tank. I bought a Sunsun JVP-101 (800 GPH) power-head. Is that too much flow for that size tank? When its on I see the surface of the aragonite sand move a little. I also don't think the filter that came with it is strong enough, any suggestions on a filter I can replace it with?


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Any particular reason that you even need a powerhead? Is this a marine tank? Most freshwater systems don't need one... let alone an 800GPH unit.

What is the filter than came with it?

What fish are you planning on keeping?

Jeff.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

I think the powerhead is much too strong. I know for what I would use a powerhead for in a tank that size, I would use something rated at about 200 GPH.

I'm sure someone will be by to give you an "appropriate" filtration recommendation.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum as well :wave:

Without knowing more details about the tank and what is in it / planned on being in it, we cannot really offer suggestions.

What do you plan on keeping in the tank?

What filter do you have now?

Is this freshwater / Marine (Saltwater)?


----------



## Shayboi (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi All, 

Thanks for the responses! The reason for the wave-maker is because I have 4 Mbuna's in the tank (I plan to upgrade to a 55 or bigger by end of year) and I wanted to create some water movement for them. As far as the filter goes, it's a Aqueon filter that came in the box. 

Thanks, 
Shay


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a 75g cichlid tank with a Maxijet 1200 running in circulation mode.

The fish like to "current surf" ie they will intentionally go into the current and get blown across the tank, then swim back against the current.

I would say that it should be ok having it in the tank, although keep an eye on too much sand being blown around. Sand and filters dont match very well, sand can kill a filter quickly.

Something to consider as well, if you have the money for a bigger tank, look at a 75g, same footprint (length) as a 55g only 6" wider. This will give you more choices in your tank. In a 55g 12-15 fish maximum, in a 75g 20 fish or more depending on the species.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The extra 6 inches in width provides a 50% larger footprint. Spend the extra money on the wider tank - worst thing is to get a smaller tank and wish you had gotten the bigger one.


----------



## Shayboi (Apr 1, 2013)

Tazman said:


> I have a 75g cichlid tank with a Maxijet 1200 running in circulation mode.
> 
> The fish like to "current surf" ie they will intentionally go into the current and get blown across the tank, then swim back against the current.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tazman! I'll try it for a few hours to see how the fish responds to it. I'm hoping they respond the same as yours do. My main concern is the sand movement on the bottom of the aquarium, Is there a specific spot I should place the powerhead so that the sand won't move around? It's not making sand storms or anything, just certain spots there is some surface movement. 

Thanks again!


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

You really need to get us some pictures...:-D

Jeff.


----------



## Shayboi (Apr 1, 2013)

JDM said:


> You really need to get us some pictures...:-D
> 
> Jeff.


I hope this works...


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Worked fine. Love that rock sticking up on an angle, you would swear that it is just the tip of some huge submerged rock... Did you have to glue it to the bottom or is it balanced like that?

Jeff.


----------



## Shayboi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Jeff! The bottom of the rock is somewhat flat, but for extra support I have some white rocks under that sand holding it up.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I might be concerned about small points of pressure on the glass if the small rocks are few and the weight supported is more than just balancing ... perhaps using something with a bit of give or a more distributed bearing surface on the glass. I'd hate to see it cause a problem... some plastic wedges perhaps?

Jeff.


----------

